# px4 recent session



## Deskpop (Apr 1, 2015)

I purchased a beretta px4 storm 9mm full size three weeks ago. Since then I have put about 250 rounds through it, including 90 yesterday evening. This target was my last 10 rounds and probably my best group. It is from 10 yards standing, all SA. That orange circle is 3" diameter. I am not new to shooting, I grew up hunting and was in the army, but I don't have much experience with handguns. Well, I have fired several but that was just a mag through a friend or family members latest purchase and not really any significant time practising with any particular one. I owned a S&W sd40ve but I didn't shoot it much since it was never really fun for me. I do love the px4 so far though and have a lot of fun shooting it. I don't think I have an issue with anticipation, but I think I need to work on grip, finger placement on the trigger, and mostly making sure only my trigger finger is moving as I press the trigger. As you can see from the target I am hitting left fairly consistently. My first round was the one dead center and high, I had a distinct feeling that only my trigger finger was moving as that shot broke. I wasn't able to recreate that feeling for the rest of the shots. I think as I press the trigger, I must be squeezing the grip with some of my other fingers or tightening my palm or something and it pulls my shots left. I have never had in person instruction for a handgun so I may look into that.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

It's always good to get some training when you can...congrats though! The Storm is a nice pistol!


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

Grip is everything with a handgun


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats.

Try using different parts of your trigger finger... Try shooting with just the tip. Then the pad, and then with the trigger all the way against the 1st finger joint. Playing with this and seeing what works often fixes the issue of someone pulling the gun as they pivot the trigger - causing shots to not be in the center


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Of course your first shot is what you want to do consistently. Recoil anticipation is a biggie, but if i were to analyze your shot group by the "shot diagnosis wheel" and your sights are on and you have done everything else proper, and you are right handed, then:

You did not use enough trigger finger after that first shot. So as Shipwreck has mentioned, I suspect you need to use the pad or all the way against the first finger joint or there in between, take 2 aspirin and call us in the morning. The really good thing is those 2 small sub moa groups to the left which are consistent which means only a slight adjustment is in order. You will be ripping out the bullseye in no time.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Deskpop, good shooting! Good choice in guns too...can't go wrong with Beretta. Welcome to the site! :mrgreen:


----------

